# What's in your stack? (no fibbing!)



## TankTop (May 28, 2003)

Just wondering what people have got loaded into their CD stack right now - no lying if you've got 'S Club 8' in slot 3 

Mine is:

1)LTJ Bukem - Logical Progression
2)The Cult - Love
3)John Coltrane - My Favourite Things
4)Beth Orton - Trailer Park
5)Nick Warren - Cream Live 1996
6)Sigur Ros - Ageatis Byrjun

And no, I didn't take 'S Club 8' out just before posting 

TankTop


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

1 - bomb the bass, best of
2 - Self complied CD -stuff from junior boys own label
3 - naked music - midnight snax
4 - soul II soul - the remixes
5 - self compiled acid CD pre 89
6 - Self compiled house CD 89 thru to 93

not living in the past - just prefer the music from then


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

Errmmmm...

Stiff Little Fingers - Peel Sessions
Stiff Little Fingers - Guitar & Drum
David Bowie - Hunky Dory
The Darkness - Permission to Land
John Mellencamp - Overdrive (bootleg)
Dido - Life for Rent (yes, it plays fine, but due for a change, as are most of the others!)


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

1) Avril Lavigne ~~ Let go
2) Evanescence ~~ Fallen
3) Stevie Wonder ~~ The Definitive Collection
4} The Darkness ~~ Permission To Land
5) Radiohead ~~ The Bends
6) James Taylor ~~Greatest Hits


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Di's choice not mine 

1) Mail on Sunday (freebie 1)
2) Mail on Sunday (freebie 2)
3) Mail on Sunday (freebie 3)
4) Mail on Sunday (freebie 4)
5) Justin Timberlake - Justified
6) Blue - All Rise

Out of cash at the moment 'okay' :-[

Col


----------



## roc (Sep 18, 2003)

Pink Floyd - Dark side of the moon
Moby - Play
Paul Weller - Illumination
Kisstory - Urban Classics
Seal - Seal IV
Coldplay - Rush of blood

as always listened to them all too much, time for a change


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> as always listened to them all too much, time for a change


know the feeling - just got hold off another cartridge so i can change over easier [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## roc (Sep 18, 2003)

> know the feeling - just got hold off another cartridge so i can change over easier [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


good idea, where did you get it from and how much?


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> good idea, where did you get it from and how much?


Yeah, it's a real pain isn't it? I seem to leave CDs in the changer for months, just changing the front one when I want to listen to something new. Which is most of the time....


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

1) New Travis. "12 Memories"
2) Coldplay. Rush of Blood to the Head
3) Starsailor. Silence is Easy.
4) Sheryl Crow. Best Of.
5) Dire Straits. Best of (an older one)
6) Paul Simon. Graceland.

I have an eclectic taste, looking at that...


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> 1 - bomb the bass, Â best of
> 2 - Self complied CD -stuff from Â junior boys own label
> 3 - naked music - midnight snax
> 4 - soul II soul - the remixes
> ...


great playlist ron


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> good idea, where did you get it from and how much?


i was lucky and got mine of another forum member, but have been told if you call dave at the TT shop he can supply them- dont think hes put them on the site but they are Â£30 - it will pay for itself in a matter of weeks


----------



## jhaig (Sep 8, 2003)

1. Starsailor - Silence is Easy
2. Matchbox 20 - More Than You Think You Are
3. Dido - Life for Rent
4. Xavier Naidoo - Zwischenspiel/Alles fÃ¼r Den Herrn
5. Hed Kandi - Winter Chill Vol 4 (Disc 1)
6. Hed Kandi - Back to Love 03.03 (Disc 1)

And then a load in my glovebox - bit of a CD hopper really ;D


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

...and just to think, I used to put my CD's in that changer 

Currently:

1. Siobahn Donaghy - Revolution in me
2. Heather Nova - Storm
3. Muse - Absolution
4. Lene Marlin - Another Day
5. Damien Rice - 0
6. Limp Bizkit - Results May Vary

and in the front loader Iron Maiden - Dance of Death

Damian


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> great playlist ron


cheers mate - ive showed you mine so ..........


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Erm....

A lot of homemade stuff really;

2 x Hip Hop compilation cd's i made from downloading tracks of Kazaa

1 Andy C live mix cd

1 Ram Raiders Mix Cd

2 Trance Nation Future Cd's


----------



## davie (May 14, 2003)

1)Fabriclive 12 - Bugz in the attic
2)Good Times Skank - Joey Jay comp.
3)Tosca - Suzuki in Dub
4)50 cent - Get rich or die trying
5)Thievery Corporation - Abductions and reconstructions
6)Zion Train - Great sporting moments in dub


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Boyz II menx2, Brian Mknightx2, Johnny Gill, CDR (soul mix).

8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

1) Dj Arson (mix CD from New York 42 songs..great)
2) Own Mix HipHop
3) Own Mix Hip Hop
4) Ministry of sound annual CD1
5) Foo Fighters One by One
6) Jamrioqui- travelling without moving(best car album eva)

we need a way to swap songs now, and the forum would be complete. Do yo think Dave would do a group buy on the CD cartridge???

Do all Panasonic 6 CD cartridges work in our systems?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Turin Brakes - The Optimist is up
RHCP - Blood Sugar Sex Magik
Fleetwood Mac - Rumours
Radiohead- OK Computer
Dido - Life for rent
Gladiator Soundtrack

;D


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

1) The Smiths - Compilation
2) Avril Lavigne - Let go 
3) Underworld - Beacoup Fish
4) Radiohead - The Bends 
5) This Mortal Coil - Filigree and Shadow
6) Pat Metheny - Compilation


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

> we need a way to swap songs now, and the forum would be complete. Â Do yo think Dave would do a group buy on the CD cartridge??? Â
> 
> Do all Panasonic 6 CD cartridges work in our systems?


Its mine I saw it first 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3054191853&category=3289&rd=1


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

> Just wondering what people have got loaded into their CD stack right now


Nthing at the mo.... the 4000+ tracks on the iPOD are enough for me 

Justin


----------



## davie (May 14, 2003)

Justin,

Are you using the cassette adapter for your I-pod or have you found something better?

Davie


----------



## davie (May 14, 2003)

Hey Jonners,

Good to see Hed Kandi in there.
Winter Chill has been getting a lot of late night drive time with me at the mo.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Mine are all Hard House and Trance Compilations

;D ;D


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

1. Staind - 14 shades of Grey
2. Nickelback - The Long Road
3. Creed - Weathered
4. Linkin Park - Hybrid Theory + Meteora
5. Evanescence - Fallen
6. Anastacia - freak of nature


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

1. 80's compilation
2. Achtung Baby - U2
3. Stereophonics compilation (1st 3 albums)
4. Dance compilation
5. Robbie Williams compilation (1st 3 albums)
6. Queen compilation (Greatest Hits 1 + 2)

I just love burning my own CDs ;D


----------



## jhaig (Sep 8, 2003)

> Hey Jonners,
> 
> Good to see Hed Kandi in there.
> Winter Chill has been getting a lot of late night drive time with me at the mo.


Great Label - Hed Kandi is indispensible music for all occasions - reccommend it to anybody - Winter and Summer Chill Albums are fantastic!!!


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

1. Obie Trice - cheers
2. DMX - grand champ
3. Adnan Sami - Tera Chehra
4. Strings - Dhaani
5. Sean Paul - Dutty Rock
6. Jay Z - Roc La Familia 2000

innit.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Cartridge 1
1. Reef - best of
2. Shawn Mullins
3. Tim Burgess I Believe
4. Easy Dub All Stars - Dub Side of the Moon
5. Elvis Costello - North
6. Dandy Warhols - Monkey House

Cartidge 2
1. Heart - Dreamboat Annie
2. Placebo - Sleeping with Ghosts
3. Television - Marquee Moon
4. Magazine - Real Life
5. Damian Rice - One

Shortest tenure in cartridge over last month?

That goes to Bristish Sea Power. Nearly as bad as the Strokes........whose much hyped epic 32min long second tome is about to hit the decks..


----------



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

;D

1 - Bob Dylan - Highway 61 Revisited
2 - Coldplay - Rush of Blood
3 - Chemical Bros - ??????? Forgotten name of CD
4 - AC/DC - Ballbreaker
5 - Mark Knopfler - Ragpickers Dream
6 - Tangerine Dream - ???????? Forgotten name

;D


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

50 Cent - Get Rich or Die Tryin'
Subliminal Sessions 3 CD1 - Harry 'Choo Choo' Romero
Kings of Tomorrow Sessions - CD1 - Sandy Rivera
Defected Kenny Dope in the House - CD1
Defected Kenny Dope in the House - CD3
Defected Kenny Dope in the House - CD3

Just bought the Kenny Dope today but sounds good.

took out Defected Sessions, MAW To Be In Love and Subliminal Sessions 1 CD1 (The best!) You can't be a bit of US house 

Cheers

James


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

1. Pink Floyd Darkside of the Moon
2. Error 2 
3. Blur Think Tank
4. Coldplay - Parachutes
5. Coldplay - Rush of Blood
6. Starsailor - Silence is easy

I must have a look at what is wrong with CD 2 at some point and see what is in it.


----------



## baggy (Apr 28, 2003)

AC/DC - If you want blood
Brand New Heavies - Brother Sister
Robbie Williams - Live at Knebworth
The Darkness - Permission to Land
Beautiful South - Carry on
Compilation - self recorded

;D ;D


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

1) Robbie- Swing when your singing
2)Red Hot Chilli Peppers -Californication
3) Error-3
4) Jamirorquai- The return of the space cowboy
5) Error-5
6)Nora Jones-come away with me.

I particularly found of tracks 3 and 5


----------



## davie (May 14, 2003)

I must get hold of some these "Error" compilations they appear to be very popular with you guys.


----------



## master_t (Sep 23, 2002)

> 1. Obie Trice - cheers
> 2. DMX - grand champ
> 3. Adnan Sami - Tera Chehra
> 4. Strings - Dhaani
> ...


Wintermute.... is the DMX album any good? Both the tunes on the album that he released are "heavy" so is the rest of the album as good as those are?


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> cheers mate - ive showed you mine so ..........


don't have a stack :'(

but i have 50cent in my single player


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> 1)Fabriclive 12 - Bugz in the attic
> 2)Good Times Skank - Joey Jay comp.
> 3)Tosca - Suzuki in Dub
> 4)50 cent - Get rich or die trying
> ...


don't suppose you have a jacobs watch ;D


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Lots of people seem to have Coldplay's "Rush of Blood to the Head". Would recommend Starsailor's "Silence is Easy" for those who enjoy Coldplay (right Jonners?).

And everyone should see Coldplay live - they're magnificent.

Pete


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2003)

1 Coldplay Rush of Blood
2 Gabrielle Rise
3 Dido No angel
4 Eminem His latest.Cant remember the title and cant be bothered to go to the car!!!
5 Linkin Park Hybrid Theory
6 Gin Blossoms New Miserable expeirience


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2003)

Black Box - Dreamland
Sleepy Jackson - Lovers
The Who - Live at Leeds 72
Moby - 18
Beatles - Blue Album X2 cd's


----------



## jhaig (Sep 8, 2003)

> Lots of people seem to have Coldplay's "Rush of Blood to the Head". Would recommend Starsailor's "Silence is Easy" for those who enjoy Coldplay (right Jonners?).


Absolutely Pete on both points - Both Starsailor Albums are excellent, and you guys have to see Coldplay live!!! - claim to fame that the drummer from Coldplay used to go out with my best mate at Uni ;D - they are old UCL boys too and have had a drink with the drummer for about 30 seconds : - Oh well that should be subtracted from my 15 mins I suppose :'(

Happy listening - Oh and Buy Starsailor!!!

Jon


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Yeah agreed buy both Starsailor cds.


----------



## tikki (Sep 15, 2003)

1. Dido - Life for Rent
2. David Gray - A New Day At Midnight
3. Starsailor - Silence is Easy
4. Cold Play - Rush of Blood
5. Dire Straits - Love Over Gold
6. Robbie Williams - Escapology (for the missus!)


----------



## scotty26 (Apr 4, 2003)

1 - Darkness - Permission to Land
2 - Best of Simply Red
3 - Kazza Compilation
4 - Elbow - (lived next door but one to the bass player for about 18 years!)
5 - Coldplay - Rush of blood (fantastic at V this year)
6 - Young MC - Stone Cold Rhymin

That'll be a real mix then.

Scotty


----------



## jusTTin_D (May 19, 2002)

Unkle - never never land

limp bizkit - results may vary

the darkness - permission to land (over rated anyone?)

NERD - in search of

dirtry vegas - dirty vegas

puddle of mud - come clean

that was for the weekend, but i carry a case of 50 cd's in the glovebox as i get bored way too easy. c'mon audi uk, pull your finger out and get the phatbox sorted out


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Can't remember the exact order but here they are. 

The Darkness : Permission to Land
Muse : Absolution
Muse : Origin of Symmetry
Linkin Park : Meteora
QOTSA : Songs for the Deaf
The Strokes : Is this it.

Played loud.....very loud.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

B52s - Play Loud
Pixies - Surfer Rosa / Come on Pilgrim
The Southern Death Cult - SDC
Massive Attack - 100th Window
Sisters of Mercy - Some Girls Wander By Mistake
Homemade Compilation - The The, Offspring, Siouxsie etc


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

> Justin,
> 
> Are you using the cassette adapter for your I-pod or have you found something better?
> 
> Davie


much better, but a little more expensive....

Audi Aux-In for Concert/Chorus/Symphony Head Unit

Justin


----------



## icruicks (Aug 1, 2002)

"Note:- Vehicle must have CD changer fitted "

Bummer.


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

I'm not great at album titles, but this week I have been mostly listening to:

1. Chemical Brothers - Singles
2. Tosca - Dehli 9
3. Fila Brazilia - A Touch of Cloth
4. Kings of Leon
5. Darkness - Permission to Land
6. Athlete

Take the darkness album as it is meant to be taken - heads down falsetto-singalong with a smile on your face.


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

1> Darkness - Permission to Land
2> MESTA - out of time (the band i play drums in! ;D)
3> Led Zepplin - compliation of great tunes
4> Coldplay - Rush of blood to the head
5> the Music - can't rememebr album title
6> compilation of hippety hop n RnB songs

Learned to play coldplay - The Scientist on keyboards the other night - fair chuffed with mesell!
Anyone else like 'the music' they rock!


----------



## RobbieTT (Sep 6, 2003)

> much better, but a little more expensive....
> 
> Audi Aux-In for Concert/Chorus/Symphony Head Unit
> 
> Justin


Justin,

Any pictures of this? You have got my attention.

Rob


----------



## jhaig (Sep 8, 2003)

I am interested to know what this looks like too - did you fit it yourself - was it an easy job??

Jon

RobbieTT will you stop posting trying to keep up with your post count is difficult (Think your three ahead - gonna have to come up with a controversial thread soon to boost my post count - I'll ask vagman for some advice )


----------



## scotty26 (Apr 4, 2003)

> 1>
> Anyone else like 'the music' they rock!


Hey monday morning is a stonkin track ;D


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

> I'm not great at album titles, but this week I have been mostly listening to:
> 
> 1. Chemical Brothers - Singles
> 2. Tosca - Dehli 9
> ...


Steve,

What is Delhi 9 like - I don't have it but I have Suzuki.
And also Athlete - recommended?

PS nice to see The Sisters of Mercy make an entry in someone's playlist. Love the Sisters!

Damian


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

> Hey monday morning is a stonkin track Â ;D


 ;D [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]

can't beat it. not even with a big stick!


----------



## sno (Jul 2, 2003)

my stack has in it :

1. Who can you trust - Morcheba
2. Dummy - Portis head
3. Insurrection - Faithless
4. Life for Rent - Dido
5. Mixed compilation - current dance hits (MP3 - CD)
6. Lamb - (can't remember the title has Gorecki on it tho...

Some say my mucis is... depressing... WELL I LIKE IT...AND ITS MY CAR SO...piss off... I tell them..

;D ;D ;D


----------



## jhaig (Sep 8, 2003)

Sno

Great playlists I am a huge huge faithless and lamb fan I have never heard of the album "Insurrection - Faithless" is it Reprospective (Second CD from Outrospective) or Irreverence (Second Cd from Reverence album) - if not I WANT I WANT!!!!

Lamb album you have in there is the self titled album - Lamb 8) Very very cool

Okay I think I'll take of the anorak now though.

Jon


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

This thread just goes to show that in a lot of ways the only tastes we have in common are our TTs 8)


----------



## sno (Jul 2, 2003)

> Sno
> 
> Great playlists I am a huge huge faithless and lamb fan I have never heard of the album "Insurrection - Faithless" is it Reprospective (Second CD from Outrospective) or Irreverence (Second Cd from Reverence album) - if not I WANT I WANT!!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Jonners, thanks for the reassurance...
BTW Insurrection is a movie I watched d'uh
the Faithless cd is Irreverence which is bloody fantastic.

Glad you like my list mate
Oh and Lamb are excellent

Sno


----------



## sno (Jul 2, 2003)

> This thread just goes to show that in a lot of ways the only tastes we have in common are our TTs Â 8)


Come on now Scott28tt
now surely you don't want everyone listening to

STEPS


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> B52s - Play Loud
> Pixies - Surfer Rosa / Come on Pilgrim
> The Southern Death Cult - SDC
> Massive Attack - 100th Window
> ...


Good list. Pixies 'Where is my Mind' is one of my fav tracks. 8)


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

> Steve,
> 
> What is Delhi 9 like - I don't have it but I have Suzuki.
> And also Athlete - recommended?


I love Delhi 9, but don't have Suzuki to compare. It's a little bit samey to K+D sessions, which is no bad thing, but different enough to be interesting and worth a purchase (and the second slightly odd disc is worth a listen too). Not really driving music I suppose, but definitely amongst my fave stoner tunes.

Athlete - nothing short of brilliant, well-crafted melodic indie-pop / rock. You know when you hear Up the Junction on the radio and you can't help but sign along "I never thought it would happen, me and the girl from clapham....", that's the feeling I get with this album. You Got The Style and El Savador (both singles) the standout tracks. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Btw I looked up Cara Dillon on amazon - not convinced. Bit put off by one review comparing to Mary Black. Will delay purchase until more convinced.


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

50 cent
Nelly
Mariah Carey
Sean Paul
Es Vive Ibiza CD1
Es Vive Ibiza CD2


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Ther are definately two camps here, Youngsters into dance music ('cos they don't know any better) and old Goths! Out side these two camps there is a little contemporary pop (Dido, Coldplay etc) but the overall taste is incredibly restricted.

So we do have a lot more in common than just our TTs. 

p.s. Sno, you've got Dummy by Portishead there, I've just taken it out, but as I'm not a Beatles lover Dummy is one of my top 5 albums of all time.

GaryC, Strangely, "Where is my mind" is my favourite Pixies track!


----------



## sno (Jul 2, 2003)

here here AG.. defo one of my best ever albums 
(See I still call the 'ALBUMS' does that mean I'm in the oldies camp... :-/)

Sno...


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

> Come on now Scott28tt
> now surely you don't want everyone listening to
> 
> STEPS


Cheeky  

All I meant was there are some REALLY varied musical tastes here, even though we've all got the same car.

I think my tastes falls into the 'old fart' category :-/


----------



## davie (May 14, 2003)

Hi Justtin,

Thanks for the I-pod tip I have one on order now.

Cheers


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

> Ther are definately two camps here, Youngsters into dance music ('cos they don't know any better) and old Goths! Out side these two camps there is a little contemporary pop (Dido, Coldplay etc) but the overall taste is incredibly restricted.
> 
> So we do have a lot more in common than just our TTs.


1> Darkness - Permission to Land 
2> MESTA - out of time (the band i play drums in! ) 
3> Led Zepplin - compliation of great tunes 
4> Coldplay - Rush of blood to the head 
5> the Music - can't rememebr album title 
6> compilation of hippety hop n RnB songs

22 y.o no dance music in sight... save that at home before goin out to get drunk! i think it's my musical education as a drummer... r.i.p Bonham. :'(


----------



## TankTop (May 28, 2003)

> Good list. Pixies 'Where is my Mind' is one of my fav tracks.


Agreed - absolute classic.

I'm just starting to get into the stuff Frank Black did on his own. Only got 'Teenager of the Year' so far but it's incredible.

Ronin - I'd love to hear what tracks you've stuck on your House Compilation from 89-93. I've just done one myself with the big Italian piano house tunes on - great to drive to 8)


----------



## sleepite (Sep 23, 2003)

1. Jamiroquai - Funk Odyssey (recomended to all TT drivers especially those with Bose or other kick-arse sound system cos then you'll sound as cool as you look!)
2. Queens of the Stone Age - Songs for the Deaf
3. Smashing Pumpkins - Machina
4. (the ubiquitous) Darkness - Permission to Land
5. Jane's Addiction - Strays
6. Korn - Untouchables

Other bands to have made an appearance in the month I've been a wide-grinnin' TT driver!

Prince, The Music, Rage Against the Machine, Audioslave, Red Hot Chilli Peppers, Chemical Brothers, Foo Fighters.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> Hi Justtin,
> 
> Thanks for the I-pod tip I have one on order now.
> 
> Cheers


missed that - can you enlighten me - ta


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> 1. Jamiroquai - Funk Odyssey (recomended to all TT drivers especially those with Bose or other kick-arse sound system cos then you'll sound as cool as you look!)
> 2. Queens of the Stone Age - Songs for the Deaf
> 3. Smashing Pumpkins - Machina
> 4. (the ubiquitous) Darkness - Permission to Land
> ...


What do you think of JA 'Strays' ? I like it, but was expecting more of the wow factor, not exactly sure of what - perhaps I was anticipating them to do a RHCP with Californication.

And I was looking for a 'Jane Says'.

Good, but not right up there.


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

> missed that - can you enlighten me - ta Â


check the first post on page 6 of this thread.

Justin


----------



## sleepite (Sep 23, 2003)

> What do you think of JA 'Strays' ? Â I like it, but was expecting more of the wow factor, not exactly sure of what - perhaps I was anticipating them to do a RHCP with Californication.
> 
> And I was looking for a 'Jane Says'.
> 
> Good, but not right up there.


 Now I'm afraid I have to differ... IMHO Strays is their best to date and is spot on when cruising around in my pride and joy - As far as the RHCP go I [smiley=sweetheart.gif]LOVED[smiley=sweetheart.gif] One Hot Minute, didn't rate Californication that much and didn't even buy By the Way! Maybe I have a subconcious obsession with Dave Navaro! [smiley=guitarist.gif]

p.s. What is it with Jane Says? All the JA fans say it's their favorite song of all time - isn't it a bit slow and plodding? What's all the fuss about?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Now I'm afraid I have to differ... IMHO Strays is their best to date and is spot on when cruising around in my pride and joy - As far as the RHCP go I [smiley=sweetheart.gif]LOVED[smiley=sweetheart.gif] One Hot Minute, didn't rate Californication that much and didn't even buy By the Way! Maybe I have a subconcious obsession with Dave Navaro! Â [smiley=guitarist.gif]


Well I really like his guitar lick on 'Transcending'. It always puzzles me that they refuse to play any material from One Hot Minute live. Navarro is a little odd though.....


----------



## sleepite (Sep 23, 2003)

Maybe Fruscante can't keep up!!! Â ;D

Since they got him back though they have played a few tracks of of One Hot Minute live - Maybe the ones that Dave Navarro didn't write!

It's a shame they didn't get on because RHCP with Dave was far more my cuppa! But then I spose they're happy peddling the same old dreary shite they've been doing so well with in the charts!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Limp Bizkit - Chocolate starfish and the hot dog flavoured water[/*]
Paul Weller - Modern Classics[/*]
Red Hot Chili Peppers - Californication[/*]
Gang Starr - The Ownerz[/*]
NuYorican Soul - Nuyorican Soul[/*]
Brooklyn Funk Essentials - Cool and Steady and Easy[/*]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> Boyz II menx2, Brian Mknightx2, Johnny Gill, CDR (soul mix).
> 
> 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


Don't htink I've ever seen Brian McKnight ever mentioned anywhere else ever.

Have a couple of his 12" but never got around to buying the album.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> a controversial thread soon to boost my post count - I'll ask vagman for some advice )


Will be pleased to be of assistance. 

By the way......did you have a particular favourite in mind. ;D


----------



## icruicks (Aug 1, 2002)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - By The Way
David Gray - White Ladder
Starsailor - Love Is Here
The Strokes - Is This It
Moby - 18
The Thrills - So Much For The City


----------



## IanS (May 7, 2002)

Six home made compilations (with another dozen or so in the glove box).

They mostly feature (amongst many others)...

Idlewild, QOTSA, New Model Army, Fields of the Nephilim, The Music, Doves, Elbow, Longwave, Evanescence, Placebo, The Chameleons, BRMC, Kent, Tool, Death In Vegas, The Prodigy.....

And the disks that would stain the very soul of my beautiful car...Robbie (talentless w**ker that he is) Williams and The Darkness.


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

Gareth Gates
Celine Dion
Cliff Richard
Shakin' Stevens
Will Young
The Cheeky Girls

Helps me get to work that bit quicker


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

> Six home made compilations (with another dozen or so in the glove box).
> 
> They mostly feature (amongst many others)...
> 
> ...


Fields of The Nephilim - that takes me back *lol* !
McCoy and his flour make-up ... 'MoonChild, lower me down, lower me down'....

Steve Mc - Cara Dillon. Depends what you like. If you like that kinda thing - it is recommended unequivocally (sp?).

Suzuki is also like a K&D Sessions offshoot btw.

GaryC et al - Jane's Addiction Strays - love it.

Damian


----------



## TTombo (May 7, 2002)

1 Simon & Garfunkle Bridge over Troubled Water
2 Pink Floyd Dark Side of the Moon
3 Dire Straits (Dire Straits - 1st album)
4 REM Reveal
5 Douglas Adams - Life the Universe......
6 Douglas Adams - Life the Universe......disc 2

I've been mad for f'ing years.


----------



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

1. Limp Bizkit - Reanimation
2. Emiliana Torrini - Love in the time of Science
3. Goldfrapp - Black Cherry
4. Everything but the girl - Walking wounded
5. Cafe del Mar (don't ask) - Aria
6. Led Zeppelin 3 - Err Led Zeppelin

Michael Buble about to replace Cafe del Mar tonight


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I have 6 home made CDR's containing a mix of my favourite music from my collection including:

Dire Straits, Queen, U2, Mike & the Mechanics, Swans, Beautiful South, Mark Knopfler, Genisis, Led Zepplin, Spandau Ballet, Soft Cell etc.....

Who would guess that I am 40 something .....???


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

If anyone ever gets this far in "pointless lists 101" then I've got:

Metallica - Load
Metallica - St Anger
One Minute Silence - One Lie Fits All
Coal chamber - Chamber Music
Kill II This - Deviate
Stone Sour - Stone Sour


----------

